# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  شروع برنامه نویسی با جاوا برای موبایل

## VisualStudio

دوستان من قصد شروع برنامه نویس با جاوا را دارم C#‎ , VB.Net را در حد حرفه ای میدونم جاوا اسکریپت هم تا حدی میدونم  حالا میخواب برنامه نویسی را شروع کنم 
اولا : تو چه محیطی باید برنامه نویسی کرد  IDE اون چی هست 
دوما : منبعی برای کلاس های اون چی هست 
سوما : چه نسخه ای از زبان جاوا باید استفاده بشه 
چهارما :آیا جاوا هم مثل Net Farmework.  نسخه Compact داره که فقط بعضی از کلاس ها توش هست یا همه کلاس های که تو برنامه نویسی ویندوز هست تو برنامه نویسی موبایل هم هست 
و در آخر برنامه ای که من مینویسم بر روی تمام گوشی ها قابل اجرا هست ؟

----------


## sma_mohseni

يه سري به سايت زیر بزن
http://j2me.blogfa.com
مطالب خوبی دستگیرت میشه

----------


## مهران رسا

> اولا : تو چه محیطی باید برنامه نویسی کرد IDE اون چی هست


در ویندوز از IDE قدرتمند NetBean می تونید استفاده کنید .




> و در آخر برنامه ای که من مینویسم بر روی تمام گوشی ها قابل اجرا هست ؟


در صورتی که Java Virtual Machine (ماشین مجازی جاوا) روی سیستم عامل مورد نظر وجود داشته باشه ، اکثر برنامه های جاوا در سیستم مد نظر شما قابل اجرا هستند ..

همونطور هم که خودتون تا حالا بهش بر خوردید ؛ برنامه های jar (جاوا) هم روی گوشی های با سیستم عامل جاوا و هم روش گوشی های با سیستم عامل سیمبین اجرا میشن ...

در کل درسته جاوا علاوه بر یادگیری ساده  از امنیت بیشتری برخورداره  ولی هیچ وقت به اندازه سیمبین وسیع نیست . در J2ME محدودیت زیاد هست ...

----------


## Developer Programmer

> در کل درسته جاوا علاوه بر یادگیری ساده از امنیت بیشتری برخورداره ولی هیچ وقت به اندازه سیمبین وسیع نیست . در J2ME محدودیت زیاد هست


لطفا این جمله رو کامل بسط بده و بگو چی رو پیشنهاد میکنی

----------

